# Bad puppy!



## Thewife (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you have already guessed I might be a little weird, so I figured I would just confirm it for you!

We stopped locking Brusier up in his kennel awhile back. He was waiting until we were asleep, then just sneaking into our room to sleep next to the bed. He had been doing good, we never woke up to the kind of disasters you would expect a puppy to make! I did find an old baseball next to the table a couple of days ago. I'm pretty sure it came fom BEHIND the wood stove?

But this morning, I woke to a bag of chewed up skulls, on the kitchen counter?  I know they came from the basket of skulls I had behind the TV. I'm afraid to check to see if any of them are my Nutria skull, I only have one of them. 
I gotta go move a few pieces of my collection to higher ground!
Yea, I'm weird!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 25, 2009)

yes he was a bad bad puppy. better start locking him in his crate.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 25, 2009)

Time to get that dog house and pen built and oust him as you have been intending to do.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 25, 2009)

He has outgrown his crate!
I'm hoping with this incident and the fact he has been driving the boy nut's at night, wanting to be let in and out, MAYBE my guys will get to work on a house!
I think Hubby cursed me, I over heard him tell his sister just last night, that he NEVER gets into anything while we are sleeping!

And he hasn't, he's been sooo good! He has had access to a bag of doggies bones, milk replacer and all our leather boots. I even left a can of eggs within his reach for a little training, he hasn't touched them!
My Nutria skull is OK, but I'm gonna have to hit my trapper up for a new Beaver skull!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 25, 2009)

Thankfully, he got a skull that you can replace without a lot of difficulty!

Your DH needs to learn to keep his mouth shut. Anytime someone says something like that it usually means doom.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 25, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Thankfully, he got a skull that you can replace without a lot of difficulty!
> 
> Your DH needs to learn to keep his mouth shut. Anytime someone says something like that it usually means doom.


Your right!
If he'd had gotten my bear skull, I would have been ....ed!

I remember Hubby telling me to be careful in the trees on my tractor so I "don't break the roof"! It was less than a week later the hay stack fell on it!


----------



## Thewife (Mar 25, 2009)

The boy told me of his wonderful evening with Bruiser!
Seems he heard some noises in his bathroom, and got up to investigate!
He said, Bruiser had skulls and skull pieces spread from the living room, into a small hallway, into his bathroom, through the laundry room, ending with a pile in the kitchen! The boy said he turned on all the lights and was wandering all over the house picking up it all up!(I sure slept good last night!)
Then, he could not find the basket of skulls, so he was waking up to every noise, wondering if Bruiser was at it again. 
He could not find my bear skull that is buried behind a plant on a shelf, he figured he was going to wake up to Bruiser locked in an outside kennel, never to be released!

I guess I should go do some vacuuming?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 25, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> I guess I should go do some vacuuming?


What a nasty thing you speak of! Quilting should be more important. Go work on a quilt instead!


----------



## Thewife (Mar 25, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> thewife said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They both sound like work, I was thinking, NAP!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 25, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

